

Phrases To Strip From Your Writing…  - s_cyrkin
http://alexjmann.com/2011/01/23/phrases-to-strip-from-your-writing/

======
pg
Actually every one of these is ok. They're all various ways of qualifying
statements. If you never use "I think," for example, then you have no way of
distinguishing between things you're sure are true, and things you believe but
not with certainty.

~~~
lukenathan
[I think] that criticism applies to a few on the list but not all of them.
Phrases like 'bottom line,' 'clearly,' 'essentially,' and 'basically' are
often reductive or just plain filler--hardly ways of showing uncertainty or
qualifying statements.

------
JoeAltmaier
"in other words"

------
whacker
Actually...

